# Losing weight on low iodine diet



## cgoeschel (Aug 24, 2010)

Anyone else lose weight while on the low iodine diet? Ive lost nearly 10 pounds and Im starting to worry a little that i may have more going on? I know its difficult to take in calories while on the diet but i thought going hypo would have me gaining a little not losing. Ive been on the diet for nearly 6 weeks.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cgoeschel said:


> Anyone else lose weight while on the low iodine diet? Ive lost nearly 10 pounds and Im starting to worry a little that i may have more going on? I know its difficult to take in calories while on the diet but i thought going hypo would have me gaining a little not losing. Ive been on the diet for nearly 6 weeks.


That is quite interesting. Do you feel well? Have you discussed this with your doctor?

What were you eating before that was high in iodine that you gave up?


----------



## cgoeschel (Aug 24, 2010)

Well im not sure its the iodine in the diet but since the diet is so restricted, I have cream of wheat in the morning, 5oz of chicken and bell peppers with some potatoes for lunch and maybe a small salad and then I have oatmeal for dinner most days. Pretty sure Im not getting enough calories....Im 6'2" 200 lbs.....its pretty hard to get any substantial calories on this diet. Anyone else have a better menu? They say you can only have 5 to 6 oz of meat per day. Egg whites have very little calories etc....what the heck do I need to eat???? Help? Im hoping that its just the 6 weeks of this diet thats doing this to me.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

cgoeschel said:


> Well im not sure its the iodine in the diet but since the diet is so restricted, I have cream of wheat in the morning, 5oz of chicken and bell peppers with some potatoes for lunch and maybe a small salad and then I have oatmeal for dinner most days. Pretty sure Im not getting enough calories....Im 6'2" 200 lbs.....its pretty hard to get any substantial calories on this diet. Anyone else have a better menu? They say you can only have 5 to 6 oz of meat per day. Egg whites have very little calories etc....what the heck do I need to eat???? Help? Im hoping that its just the 6 weeks of this diet thats doing this to me.


Yeah; I think it is calorie restriction. But do discuss this w/ your doctor when and if you get a chance.

That is a pretty spartan diet.


----------

